
Show HN: GoldenHour App for Mac - sas
Reclaim the side of your screen as lighting to illuminate your face on video calls. Show up more clearly (and reduce visible screen flicker if browsing tabs!) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goldenhourapp.com
======
petecooper
Clickable link below[0] since OP appears to link to this discussion.

[0] [https://goldenhourapp.com](https://goldenhourapp.com)

------
armatav
This is one of those apps that makes you go “oh yeah that’s totally an obvious
project, why didn’t i make that?”

Very nice!

------
Terretta
I own an elegato Key Light but gave you my $5 because this is clever. Thanks
for sharing!

------
bberenberg
Nifty idea. can you elaborate why this vs having a saved image of whatever
color I want to pop open?

------
tesseractspace
Very cool app. Being able to set the color is great in different light
conditions.

------
iwangulenko
Interesting, maybe just use white instead of yellow? Mostly it is a problem
that people have too little light when they do video calls.

~~~
sas
Hi! GoldenHour creator here. You can set that using the slider in the app! You
get a full range of color temperatures.

